# 1930's newspaper wagon in NY



## kirk thomas (Jun 7, 2018)

https://albany.craigslist.org/atq/d/1930s-newspaper-wagon-bradley/6601200282.html
I can pick up and ship for you.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2018)

*1930s newspaper wagon Bradley Davis 4 in 1 truck wagon - $100 (Altamont) *
make / manufacturer: Craftsman 
This is a vintage Bradley wagon. This is unusual piece. It is missing one rack on the front and the piece of wood that goes through there for to set in. You could make one or or there is one set of these sites on eBay right now. Have never seen the wagon besides in a picture. Make me an offer. $100 or best offer


----------

